
Knuckle-cracking is actually good for you - ourmandave
http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/18/health/knuckle-cracking-good-not-bad/index.html
======
syk26
Eh maybe I misread the article's content, but I feel like the headline should
be changed to "is not bad for you". This prescriptive headline of "start
cracking your knuckle because it's actually healthy for you" is so clickbaity.

